# 2019 IndyCar Dallara



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm thinking this is next up.

Hopefully I can finish it before the 2021 season starts in March!










It's the Classic Racing Resins 1/25 2019 Dallara. It's all washed and drying now.

I have decals for Simon Pagenaud and Will Power from Indycals. Since Simon won the 500 in 2019 I'll probably
build it as his car.

I don't usually build cars, This should be fun!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like an interesting mixed media kit. I'd like to see what you can do with it.


----------

